# "Drive to Pin"



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't know about you all.....but I hate getting pings that just say: "Drive to Pin".

But...I just discovered yesterday that if you click on* Waybill*....it will give you the actual ADDRESS.

Then, armed with that info....cancel or pick them up.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

I text the passenger immediately asking for an exact address or business name.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> I text the passenger immediately asking for an exact address or business name.


Yeah, that's what I used to do. But checking the waybill is much easier and more accurate.


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

i just drive to pin-- usually if im out of route the rider will call me-- also if u dont arrive at pin then no option to get cancel fee--


----------



## DeafUber5 (Dec 27, 2015)

or...drive to the pin, and stop near the person on the map, it is 99% the time, the person is right on that pin.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 24, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I don't know about you all.....but I hate getting pings that just say: "Drive to Pin".
> 
> But...I just discovered yesterday that if you click on* Waybill*....it will give you the actual ADDRESS.
> 
> Then, armed with that info....cancel or pick them up.


Looking for Uber driver in Annapolis for someone (my father) who doesn't have a cell phone. How can he contact a driver with a land line?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Annabelle,
I don't know why you quoted my post and why you are in the Technology Forum looking for a ride for someone in Annapolis.....but I'll try to answer your question.
I don't know how far your Father lives from you.....but first of all, _NO...you can not order an Uber from a Landline._

But....if he doesn't mind interrupting you when he needs a ride....I'm assuming YOU have the Uber app? YOU can order an Uber FOR HIM. Just text the driver and let them know right away that they won't be picking up 'Annabelle' but they will be picking up 'Howard' (or whatever your Dad's name is).
Then, you would have to let your Dad know what kind of car is coming and what the license plate number is and also driver's name. Let him know to be 'toes to curb' when the car arrives and there you go.....he's got a ride! 
As far as the fare, you'll have to arrange for your Dad to reimburse you unless he puts you as an 'authorized user' on one of his credit cards that you would then put in your Uber Rider Account.
Also, please inform your Dad to have some $1's available to TIP the DRIVER.

This is the best work-around I can think of for family members who do not have smart phones. HTH. 

_If this advice doesn't work for you....please post more questions to_: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Baltimore/


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you! I guess I would have to know ahead of time what time he would want to return from his destination. This is complicated for an 85 year old.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber from a landline? Hehehehe


----------

